

Ask HN: Need A WSYIWYG Editor for Web Development Frameworks - code_devil

I have seen a lot of web frameworks that have made the development of web apps easy and fast. I especially like Django and Google's App Enginge, that tries to follow the MTV model very nicely.<p>I being more of a back end programmer have a hard time designing the forms in HTML. Is there a framework/plugin that you can use to design the web layout.(like Cocoa Touch's Interface Builder)
======
code_devil
Bump.

Any suggestion regarding how to cut down time in designing Forms and WebPage ?

